# Tennesse "Hunters" Banned for life after poaching 40+ deer and taking graphic pics...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Tennesse "Hunters" Banned for life after poaching 40+ deer and taking graphic pics...*

Tennessee hunters banned for life after killing 40 deer, taking graphic photos

What the heck? Two guys from Tennessee banned for life for the illegal killing (poaching) of 40+deer and then getting busted with photos on their phones etc.

Idiots!

People beware, evil fools walk among us.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dumbasses

We have illegal poaching on the private 900 acre hunting area across the road from me. During deer season and for a few weeks after not a day goes by that there isn't 1 to 4 shots 
during times when I know the owners aren't there. Many calls have been made to GA DNR without result. At least TN obviously has a more active DNR.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw this on my deer hunting website TNDEER | Best Campfire on the Internet These guys are absolute scumbags.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heck 40 years ago that was just feeding the family and helping the neighbors survive. Of course with out the film.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They got caught keeping photos. Just like most criminals they wanted to brag/show off. Three men can keep a secret if two are dead. I do not condone poaching but I can not keep someone from feeding the family either. These two apparently got what they deserved. Too stupid to keep under the radar.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned? They belong in jail. Morons.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm all for taking a deer if you have a family to feed or if you are hungry yourself. I would happily take a deer or two for someone who needed it off my own property during the season. I would even quarter and skin and freeze it for free. All people have to do is ask. No one has ever asked me though. I think SNAP and commodities keep most poor folks at least pretty well fed. My DIL to be got assistance and at any given time their fridge was swelling at the seams. It was insane how much food she got.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read a couple more articles about this case and did not find any mention that they were feeding their family's or donating the meat to others who needed it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

They got off too easily.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I dont understand when people commit crimes and want to take pictures or video. Stupid people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Senseless killing and torturing animals is an early sign of psychopathy. These guys need to be evaluated before they decide to expand their bloodthirsty hobby to other living things, like us.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

having issues with my firewall or some crap so the link is not working for me so I don't if they killed the deer's just to do it?
I feel the meat should be giving to soup kitchens or even animal shelters but to kill just to kill then they need to be covered in deer urine and let the bucks go wild!!
girls gone wild made how much money? I wonder if I can get away with bucks gone wild, theres got to be some Sick mofos out there who pay to watch that crap, shoot people actually pat to watch Hillary speeches


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw 50 deer shot and buried. A farmer he had a permit they were eating his crops.
He tried to find somewhere to take the meat to but no one is aloud to take it.

It's not government inspected or some such nonsense


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have shot deer under a depredation permit to protect crops. As soon as they hit the ground they were dressed and quartered. I found people for every one. They said any rack over 6 points had to be turned in. That was about the only requirement I had. I like the idea of taking it to animal shelters.


----------

